# New Track!



## jg700 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello everyone!
Well, this weekend I finally finished the bulk of my track build. I last had a permanent track in the early 70s, so this is a dream come true! Instead of using my old Aurora pin and joiner track (which I keep in many boxes!) I purchased mostly used Tomy/Afx sets on Ebay, with a few new pieces mixed in. Built the table to fit my basement space. It is 4x12. I covered it in green felt from Hobby Lobby! I added driver's stations - 2 per side, and hooked up a 30v 10 amp power source. As of now I have 2 power taps. I'm in the process of screwing it down, but find myself changing the layout here and there as I do. Just trying to find the right layout! Hopefully, my pictures uploaded so you can have a look. Nothing fancy, but a really fun project. I'd appreciate any feedback you can provide (Is there anything I missed? Should add in the future?) I have many cars, from original AFX to G+, with a few Thunderjets and Tyco 440s mixed in, and they all seem to do well on the track. Thanks for looking, and I look forward to your comments/suggestions!!
Jeff


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Looks like it will be fun to run. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lummox (May 26, 2007)

Heck yeah, that's a good'n!


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Looks Great! Do the T-jets get around the Monza Daytona Banks? What did you use to stabilize your 4 lane bank? I used triangular cuts of scrap wood that I glued to my board and back of the bank sections. It looks like a fun track you built. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## antonyx (Aug 2, 2017)

It looks very impressive! How long did it take you?


----------



## jg700 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks! It took me about 2 weeks to build, including the table, electrical, track set-up, etc. I also replaced the old fluorescent lighting in my basement with recessed lights directly over the track. As of now, my Monza bank is resting on the side board. I used mini paper clamps that I bought at Staples for $1.99 to hold the top and bottom sections together - they work great!. I am in the process of making wooden supports. Don't know why the pics turned out sideways, but thanks for looking!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah man. nice job. very good looking track and platform. are you going to put anything in the infield areas?


----------



## jg700 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks AlPink. Not sure what to do with those areas yet. Any suggestions? Also, I want to add a timer. I know Trackmate has one. Any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

slot dragon is an alternative 
SD4 Slot Dragon 4 Lane System
track mate is great too
may depend on what you can afford.

also, there are systems you can download on your computer, but you have to build your own sensors/cords.
maybe someone will have suggestions about those, 

I only drag race and I am using a TrackMate DP3000 because I got a deal on a used one.
previously, I had a SlotDragon and it worked just fine.

infield, up to you. look around there are guys making some pretty nice looking printed buildings on card stock for reasonable money.
I have some older buildings like fast food joints and ice cream stands that I might could part with.

have a look for train accessories, that will give you some ideas. 

also have a look around this site on the different threads. lots of good layouts if the pictures are still there.


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

It looks great. Congrats!


----------



## BasementRACER (Feb 28, 2018)

*Nice!*

It looks really good!


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

If you plan on running formal races on your track and especially if you are going to do lane rotations it is best to use a computer based system. Trackmate is probably the most popular computer based system. Trackmate uses an interface unit that connects to your computer and various types of sensors can be connected to the interface unit. You could use IR sensors, dead strips, magnetic reed switches, photoresistors or microswitches for example. IR sensors and dead strips are the types commonly used with HO tracks. With IR sensors you would also need IR emitters mounted in a bridge over the track. With Trackmate you can order all of the parts that you would need if you went the IR route. The Trackmate software is also popular, but more sophisticated programs like Ultimate Racer and Race Coordinator are available and those both work with Trackmate hardware.


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

This orange pick up with its bolted on parts look great. I love orange race cars.
Could it be, that you come up with green cars around Saint Patrick´s Day?

Would this be off interest for you? 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AFX-LAP-...330903?hash=item2cc9a0f8d7:g:S9IAAOSw8w1X6smC

Because I do not like gantries to much. That sensors idea is tempting. Thought they would sell preinstalled sensors.
https://www.truspeed.co.uk/products/5mm-slotted-opto-coupler-track-sensor

I am not much of a racer. But look for simple timekeeper solutions.
Acki


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Acki,
the second link, sensor ..... needs a guide flag to trip it. so it is only good for 1/32 through 1/24 scales. 
it might work for 1/43 too, but I don't think so.
I had used similar sensors on a 1/24 drag track I had long ago and they work well.


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you alpink. Looking at the sensor, what you say makes sense. Unfortunately, parts are already ordered. Hope to install it on a track sample over the summer. 
Acki


----------



## amxbmw (Apr 8, 2006)

jg700 said:


> Hello everyone!
> Well, this weekend I finally finished the bulk of my track build. I last had a permanent track in the early 70s, so this is a dream come true! Instead of using my old Aurora pin and joiner track (which I keep in many boxes!) I purchased mostly used Tomy/Afx sets on Ebay, with a few new pieces mixed in. Built the table to fit my basement space. It is 4x12. I covered it in green felt from Hobby Lobby! I added driver's stations - 2 per side, and hooked up a 30v 10 amp power source. As of now I have 2 power taps. I'm in the process of screwing it down, but find myself changing the layout here and there as I do. Just trying to find the right layout! Hopefully, my pictures uploaded so you can have a look. Nothing fancy, but a really fun project. I'd appreciate any feedback you can provide (Is there anything I missed? Should add in the future?) I have many cars, from original AFX to G+, with a few Thunderjets and Tyco 440s mixed in, and they all seem to do well on the track. Thanks for looking, and I look forward to your comments/suggestions!!
> Jeff


Great Job! You, family and friends will have lots of fun with this track.


----------



## GMDad (Jan 21, 2020)

Did you add any buildings or scenery to the track ? Mine is similar so always looking for ideas.


----------



## Mile Hi Kat (Jan 2, 2021)

Ah, there it is! Came here looking for a discussion of the Slot Dragon timer, as my 2nd custom-made Ninco Pole Position just died on me, which really P's me O because it cost me $240 and took 2 months to get, and lasted for 6 months.

I'm about to pull the trigger on the SD2 for my HO T-AFX track.Its only a 2-laner so it should be pretty easy to install. Hopefully it will be delivered in a decent amount of time and last longer than the previous model I had.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Did you order the SD2?


----------

